# Looking for Creative Snack ideas...........................



## AscrapbookAddict (Sep 3, 2002)

I love surprising the kids on my children's baseball/soccer teams when it is our kid's turn to bring the team snack. (Our daughter is 7 yrs. and our son is 9 yrs.) But, this year it seems I'm beginning to run out of ideas.







:

If you have any ideas or if you know of any websites that have clever snack ideas, please e-mail me when you can.

My e-mail address is:
[email protected]
I know kids aren't fussy, but I just like to make snack time fun and exciting for them.

Our soccer teams all get fruit at 1/2 time, then an after game snack AND drink.

I usually do fruit kabobs for 1/2 time that have been a huge hit!! (Cantaloup, watermelon, green and red grapes, strawberries, etc.), using those red, plastic, coffee stirrers/straws instead of toothpicks since they aren't as pointed. The kids love them.

I love finding clever ideas that are fun to look at as well as to eat. Here's some things I've made in the past:
Cake filled ice cream cones,
Blue Jell-O in Clear cups with gummy worms coming out of them and crushed graham cracker crumbs on the bottom (pretend sand).
Cup cakes frosted white and then I used thin red licorice to make it look like a baseball.
Made some popcorn balls and put them in clear cellophane bags that had a soccer design on them from a party good store.

My mind is going blank, I'll post more as I remember, to give other moms/dads ideas that work just as well in lunches too. : )

I REALLY appreciate your time! Hope everyone is having a very "blessed" day today!!


----------



## calgal007 (Nov 20, 2001)

Okay, I'm probably going out on a limb here, but my suggestion is for little dinner rolls with a slice of turkey inside, or cheese for children who donot eat meat, or veggie cheese for vegan kids. Whenever I bring a snack, it's always something with protein. They can get a sugar blast from the juice or gatoraide served with it. With the dinner roll sized little sandwiches, the novelty of it convinces the kids to eat it. And, you can bring along a squirt bottle of mustard for the kids who want that.
Another suggestion would be for turkey and ham "roll ups" which are just that -- slices of lunch meat and cheese rolled up on a platter. By now, you're probably thinking, what a wet blanket this mom is, and maybe I am, but kids need their protein!


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

Moving this to Good Eatin forum!
good luck


----------



## bellamama (Aug 8, 2002)

This is a super easy and great snack...Easy to make and not very expensive. However it is peanut butter so you may want to use another nut butter in case some of the kids may have peanut allergies... Take a stalk of celery and fill it with peanut butter then add raisins or non-dairy chocolate chips to the pb. This is bumps on a log...I remembered this recipe from when I was in elementary school and one of the mom's made this. it was yummy!


----------



## bellamama (Aug 8, 2002)

This is a super easy and great snack...Easy to make and not very expensive. However it is peanut butter so you may want to use another nut butter in case some of the kids may have peanut allergies... Take a stalk of celery and fill it with peanut butter then add raisins or non-dairy chocolate chips to the pb. This is bumps on a log...I remembered this recipe from when I was in elementary school and one of the mom's made this. it was yummy!







good luck! Melanie


----------



## LaLaLuna (Jun 23, 2002)

Another type of roll-up popular in my neck of the woods is burrito roll-ups. You take burrito shells (the flour kind) and spread them with cream cheese, throw on some slices of lunch meat, cheese or whatever takes your fancy and then roll them up. Slice them and arrange on a platter. They work well with PBJ, too. When I worked at a large international (but un-named) hotel they did fancy ones with a stalk of steamed asparagus, smoked ham and a little line of minced maraschino cherry for pretty. You'd have to make about a million of them for hungry pre-teens!


----------



## Jillby (Mar 5, 2002)

how about making a big batch of pretzel dough and then shaping the pretzels to be the team numbers or their initials or......just about any shape i guess!


----------

